
Hacker News Daily - pmoriarty
http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/
======
cperciva
Also produced using the same code:

Ask Hacker News Weekly: [http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-
ask/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-ask/)

Show Hacker News Weekly: [http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-
show/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-show/)

(The reason these are weekly rather than daily is volume: A daily top-10 for
/ask or /show would include almost everything.)

------
galfarragem
Hacker News Daily contributes a lot for my information diet. Unless I have
some free time (like now..), I only read HN from there.

Before I was reading HN from a great site
([http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/)), but Hacker News Daily is more
"information diet" oriented.

------
jamestomasino
Similar to the chronological Hacker News alternate site:
[http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/)

------
bckmn
Might also like [http://hntext.com](http://hntext.com) (Also has a podcast)

------
libria
Now that there's an API, I've been looking for someone to implement
"subcombinators". Could be as simple as string search on title, like if I do

    
    
        ycombinator.com/y/rust
    

it should pull up the top 10 recent Rust articles (bonus for publishing a
feed).

~~~
pmoriarty
Tagging of articles and comments has been suggested many time on HN over the
years. Somehow, it never caught on. The powers that be on HN don't seem to
want it.

It would be great it tagging was implemented anyway, by a third party if need
be. I'd be all over that, and would have no reason to return to a non-tagged
HN.

~~~
yzzxy
I think tagging/subdivision is a bad idea for HN. I believe subdivision is
part of what makes the Reddit unappealing. There's a really good quote in _The
Diamond Age:_

“One of the insights of the Victorian Revival was that it was not necessarily
a good thing for everyone to read a completely different newspaper in the
morning; so the higher one rose in the society, the more similar one's Times
became to one's peers'.”

HN is valuable and interesting because of the diverse, eclectic, and elite
crowd that reads the frontpage every day. Dividing it beyond basic "semantic"
categorization (Ask, Show, Jobs, etc) would destroy that value.

~~~
jacquesm
> diverse, eclectic, and elite

Ugh.

~~~
yzzxy
I should have added, "By the standard of SV-focused tech sites."

------
rokhayakebe
I would love to see a daily video version of this, someone discussing the most
interesting HN posts.

------
jonathanehrlich
You should turn this into a daily digest email. be great to get this in my
email box.

~~~
w1ntermute
Why would you want to get this in an email? I try to keep my incoming email to
personal communication, and push any content consumption into RSS. Emails are
for urgent stuff, and consuming this sort of content is anything _but_ urgent.

~~~
jordanpg
I can give you an Inbox invite if you're curious about what the gmail team
thinks the future of email looks like. It is a platform built around various
functional groups that email is used for, which may or may not be urgent.

------
Bahamut
One nice thing is that this appears to be unpolluted by the larger affects of
flag abuse and give what the user base at large thinks is interesting enough
unfiltered.

~~~
cperciva
Completely accidental, but yes: Because Hacker News Daily looks only at the
number of points, it ignores the other signals which HN uses like flagging and
"low-content" domains.

